# Marina Buildings



## Reflexx (Jan 31, 2016)

Hello, I have watched a lot of threads and I have made a shortlist of some nice buildings at Marina.
I would like to rent a 2 BR with a lot of windows. I think Emaar buildings are the best atm..
I have visited a flat at Attessa Tower and it was really well finished. Among this list is there any recommended towers like Marina promenade community ?

Jewels
Marina Heights
Marina Quays
Park Island
Iris Bleu
The original six that are on the Marina walk
Ocean Heights
The Infinity Tower. 
Marina Quay West
Princess Tower
Orra Marina, 
Bay Central
Cavan,
Torch
Mag218
Marina Terrace
DEC Tower 
Emirates Crown
Park Island
Yacht Bay 
Torch
Mag218
Al Seef Tower
Emirates Crown

Thanks


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

A short list of only 24


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

May I humbly ask, why the Marina?


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

May I ask what you based your short list on? 
DEC Tower and Torch aren't in the same league as the Emaar built towers.

Here's a link to some reviews that might be helpful.
https://www.flatreviews.com/community/20_Dubai-Marina


----------



## Durise (Mar 1, 2016)

Not bad all of these Marina buildings are nice. Very nicely done!


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Durise said:


> Not bad all of these Marina buildings are nice. Very nicely done!


Well that post certainly helped. :confused2:


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Using the search function or googling might be more efficient

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ubai/101569-dubai-marina-recommendations.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ing-dubai/300617-marina-building-reviews.html

or google "marina review site:http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/"


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> May I humbly ask, why the Marina?


May I humbly ask why not? It is awesome to live there in my opinion.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I like the Torch but a few issues:

1. The pool still is not accessible with no idea when it will be.
2. The new project being built now (Marina Gate) makes a lot of noise and will block a large amount of apartment views over the next two years (I'm hoping for a housing crash so they don't start the other towers).
3. The finishing is not that great (but it is an Emar building)
4. The building management is responsive

Also, it is easy access to Sheik Zayed with minimal traffic and in the popular part of the Marina for restaurants and a couple of bars. I also usually walk to the JBR area as it's only about 2km and to avoid traffic.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> 4. The building management is responsive


Get on like a house on fire, eh? :eyebrows:


----------



## Reflexx (Jan 31, 2016)

Hey, thanks here is my updated shortlist :
Marina Quays
Marina Promenade
The original six that are on the Marina walk
Bay Central
Mag218
Marina Terrace
Yacht Bay 
Torch
Mag218
Al Seef Tower
Emirates Crown

Any reviews on these buildings ?


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Reflexx said:


> Hey, thanks here is my updated shortlist :
> Marina Quays
> Marina Promenade
> The original six that are on the Marina walk
> ...


Are you really making going to make a decision on somebody else view? That scary. Look & view for yourself. Then make your own decision according to your needs.

If it suits rent, if not move on. if you're struggling to make a decision now you are going to find DXB a hard place to get to grips with and perhaps it's not the place for you.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Why did you cross out Park Island? It's one of the nicer complexes in the Marina and preferable to many others on your list.

Why did you not include Al Majara? One of the nicest complexes. Also Emaar.


----------



## OMGItIsPhil (Dec 19, 2013)

Reflexx said:


> Hey, thanks here is my updated shortlist :
> Marina Quays
> Marina Promenade
> The original six that are on the Marina walk
> ...


We looked at many of those and moved into Promenade on Saturday.

The two low towers in Quays are okay if you have an apartment looking to the front (otherwise you only look at the other low tower), in the high one you should go for a very high floor as it's right by one of the bridges across the Marina, so you'll get traffic noise and not such a nice view if you're low down.

Original Six and Torch (like all buildings in that corner of the Marina) will suffer from the construction of Marina Gate, we avoided that area (apart from sea-facing units in Cayan).

Bay Central is okay, but doesn't quite have the quality of Promenade. It seems impossible to find apartments that have a direct, straight-ahead Marina view and now the side view 'parallel' to Al Sufouh road.


----------



## Reflexx (Jan 31, 2016)

Thx a lot for answers 
About Park Island, I have heard that there is a mosque now near the building is that true ?
About Al Majara It's one of the first building at Marina 2003 I think...

At Marina Promenade which tower is the best, it seems that Paloma/Delphine/ Aurora / Delphine towers are not too close to Al Sufouh road noise whereas others are directly near the road.


----------



## OMGItIsPhil (Dec 19, 2013)

Reflexx said:


> About Al Majara It's one of the first building at Marina 2003 I think...


Yeah, pretty old, and showing its age despite good Emmar maintenance.



Reflexx said:


> At Marina Promenade which tower is the best, it seems that Paloma tower is not too close to traffic / tram road noise whereas others are directly near the road.


Depends on which view you want (Delphine, Aurora, Beauport, Paloma are better for Marina view, Attessa and Shemara for JBR/beach view) and what your transportation mode preferences are (Paloma pretty far from the tram, but closest to the next bridge over the Marina so a liiiiittle quicker to get onto SZR by car).


----------



## LexEnglish (May 7, 2016)

I'd recommend Al Dar Tower for the Marina, just behind Royal Meridian. Also building isn't very full so negotiation should be easy


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

The mosque is quite loud it seems. Any feedback from Park Island tenants here?

Also the Marina Promenade favoured here earlier seems to be directly opposite Yacht Club which is going to be demolished... So this is also not the best place to move right now?


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Malbec said:


> The mosque is quite loud it seems. Any feedback from Park Island tenants here?
> 
> Also the Marina Promenade favoured here earlier seems to be directly opposite Yacht Club which is going to be demolished... So this is also not the best place to move right now?


I know the mosque is loud enough to be heard very clearly at the Torch, anything closer has to be annoying.

They have cleaned out the Yacht Club of furniture although no demolition signs yet besides that, coming soon I am sure.


----------



## AnTi (Jan 24, 2017)

Malbec said:


> The mosque is quite loud it seems. Any feedback from Park Island tenants here?
> 
> Also the Marina Promenade favoured here earlier seems to be directly opposite Yacht Club which is going to be demolished... So this is also not the best place to move right now?


We are in Cayan, but facing the new Damac building site so no any sound of mosque cannot be heard, despite construction works are not so loud.... but we have some friend at Park Island and they are considering to move out as mosque is quite loud...

As for Yacht Club, the furniture is already out and we heard that they should start with demolition latest in month or two... and that there will be built some fancy hotel, similar like Burj Al Arab, but don't know how many floors will have....


----------

